

Ask HN: Why can't I read HN with my Blackberry? - its2010already

Using the Blackberry browser on http://news.ycombinator.com yields "HTTP Error 400: Bad Request". I have a Tour.
======
maguay
I've used HN from an older non-touch Windows Mobile phone with Opera Mini, and
it worked fine. Not optimal viewing experience, but it was usable. You might
want to give that a try; AFAIK Opera Mini would work on your Blackberry.

------
oz
I read HN daily from my old BB 8800. Not perfect; but serviceable. I think
www.ihackernews.com also has an optimized mobile site.

